# Where to study Spanish and rent apartments?



## dahliacakes (Feb 14, 2016)

I am finally here in DF, and decided to stay here until my visitante visa expires (or maybe extend, I don't know, I love it here). Now, I am staying at a hotel, and planning on moving into an apartment. I found out one needs a 'fiador' or a co-signer (which I don't have) to rent apartments, so I am now looking into renting AirBnb for months (a place in Condesa costs $5600/month with bills and all) -- but was wondering if there's any cheaper alternatives or websites I can look into?

I am also planning on making my stay here even more exciting by studying Spanish. Do Universities allow foreigners on visitante status for short courses? (because in the US, they do allow tourist visa holders for short courses less than 3 months) The Spanish language school I checked cost WAY TOO MUCH (USD1200 for 8 weeks!) and my friend says you can get 3 months in UNAM for USD440.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## elsonador (Feb 16, 2011)

One thing I did when we first moved down and didn't have all are financials in order nor did we have a cosigner was negotiate the rent and offer to pay in advance....possible option if you have the cash. 

Obviously paying in advance is not the ideal way to rent...but it worked for us until we got our feet under us, granted that was not in DF and I am not familiar with the rental market there I imagine it is pricey and competitive for hip neighborhoods.

There are members on here who are familiar with renting/living in DF and I am sure they can help! Good luck!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

NOTE: You cannot “extend“ a tourist permit in Mexico. You will have to leave the country before the 180 day expiration date, and re-enter with a new tourist permit. If possible, apply for a Residente Temporal Visa at a Mexican consulate in your country of residence. That would make it easier to rent, register a vehicle, come and go at will, etc.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

dahliacakes said:


> I am finally here in DF, and decided to stay here until my visitante visa expires (or maybe extend, I don't know, I love it here). Now, I am staying at a hotel, and planning on moving into an apartment. I found out one needs a 'fiador' or a co-signer (which I don't have) to rent apartments, so I am now looking into renting AirBnb for months (a place in Condesa costs $5600/month with bills and all) -- but was wondering if there's any cheaper alternatives or websites I can look into?
> 
> I am also planning on making my stay here even more exciting by studying Spanish. Do Universities allow foreigners on visitante status for short courses? (because in the US, they do allow tourist visa holders for short courses less than 3 months) The Spanish language school I checked cost WAY TOO MUCH (USD1200 for 8 weeks!) and my friend says you can get 3 months in UNAM for USD440.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You should be able to get group Spanish lessons for around $100 pesos/hour. I was paying $900 pesos/month for 16 hours (2 hours, twice a week). That amounted to $50 pesos/hour or about $3 usd/hour. It maybe a little more now. Look for a school that mostly teaches English and other languages to Mexicans, not a school that caters to foreigners learning Spanish.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

The AirBnb rental sounds like a reasonable price. When I see foreign residents post on the Mexico City Facebook groups looking for roommates to share apartments, the share is usually at least that price and often doesn’t always include all the utilities.

There could be cheaper options, but I doubt you could pay less and get something in a good location that you would feel comfortable in. That is probably about the minimum for safe, clean, and well located accommodation.


----------



## dahliacakes (Feb 14, 2016)

Could you refer me to where you took the classes?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

dahliacakes said:


> Could you refer me to where you took the classes?


I assume that question is addressed to me. I am in Guadalajara not Mexico City, but I assume similar opportunities exist there if not more so.

I took classes from a private teacher. She charged $150/hour. There were two of us so it was $75/hour each. Another private teacher charged $200/hour split amongst 4 of us so it was $50/hour each.

The $900/month was at Instituto de Comunicaciones International ICI Instituto de Comunicación Internacional. I see they currently charge $1030/month for 5 hours/week of classes. There are half a dozen or a dozen language schools in Guadalajara. I checked with a bunch of them and ICI was the cheapest. 

I just spent a few minutes with google and found Celcum in DF, They appear to offer 1.5 hrs/day, 5 days/week at a cost of $3000/month. That is about $100 pesos/hr. With some more work you might do better. Also if you can find a group of friends who want to take classes together, you can find private teachers that will do group lessons. 

You just need to avoid the schools that only teach Spanish to foreigners and quote prices in dollars. They tend to have a north-of-the-border markup. Look for schools that teach foreign languages to Mexicans. Not all have Spanish classes but many do.


----------



## dahliacakes (Feb 14, 2016)

^^ Gracias amigo, sí, the one I loked at only taught foreigners. I should look up the kind you mentioned. If there's anyone in this forum who knows a private teacher in DF that would be awesome!!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

dahliacakes said:


> I am finally here in DF, and decided to stay here until my visitante visa expires (or maybe extend, I don't know, I love it here). Now, I am staying at a hotel, and planning on moving into an apartment. I found out one needs a 'fiador' or a co-signer (which I don't have) to rent apartments, so I am now looking into renting AirBnb for months (a place in Condesa costs $5600/month with bills and all) -- but was wondering if there's any cheaper alternatives or websites I can look into?


The fee you've quoted for a place to stay in Condesa, one of the more pricier areas in Mexico City, is quite reasonable. Is the $5600 a share or will you have your own apartment?


----------



## dahliacakes (Feb 14, 2016)

Isla Verde said:


> The fee you've quoted for a place to stay in Condesa, one of the more pricier areas in Mexico City, is quite reasonable. Is the $5600 a share or will you have your own apartment?


It's a really neat house, i have my own room and bathroom but i'll be sharing with the owner, who is an artist, which is cool. Included in the price are all the utility bills, plus because she's not really working, I have a companion if ever I want to go places. Plus the house is really cute and colonial.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

dahliacakes said:


> It's a really neat house, i have my own room and bathroom but i'll be sharing with the owner, who is an artist, which is cool. Included in the price are all the utility bills, plus because she's not really working, I have a companion if ever I want to go places. Plus the house is really cute and colonial.


It sounds perfect. I'd snap it up before someone else does!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> It sounds perfect. I'd snap it up before someone else does!


$5600 pesos/month for a shared space sounds really high to me. I guess I don't know Condesa prices. If saving money is important, I suspect you can find space for a lot less than that.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> $5600 pesos/month for a shared space sounds really high to me. I guess I don't know Condesa prices. If saving money is important, I suspect you can find space for a lot less than that.


It's a house-share with a private bedroom and bath in a very pricey, trendy part of Mexico City. I pay a little less than that for a very small apartment in a nice but not trendy area. Keep in mind that the OP has very little chance of renting a place on her own, partly because of her lack of a fiador and partly because inexpensive places to live here in decent neighborhoods are hard to find.


----------



## dahliacakes (Feb 14, 2016)

Isla Verde said:


> It's a house-share with a private bedroom and bath in a very pricey, trendy part of Mexico City. I pay a little less than that for a very small apartment in a nice but not trendy area. Keep in mind that the OP has very little chance of renting a place on her own, partly because of her lack of a fiador and partly because inexpensive places to live here in decent neighborhoods are hard to find.


my friend who lives in Roma Sur rents a studio type room for $7000 so i guess it is a fair price,


----------

